# Best "mellow" strain



## ms_1 (May 6, 2008)

Hi All,
For my medical conditions, I prefer a strain that is very mellow and relaxing and helps with spasms and pain.  I don't wish to have a very psychoactive smoke.  I know I am looking for mostly indica but what strains do you like?  I grow indoor/soil.  Also, would allowing the trichs to be mostly amber before harvesting let me do better?  I'm thinking Northern Lights but feel free to add your thoughts.
Cheers!


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

Yo Ho ms_1,

  I have it from a friend who is saged and seasoned, and has been growing 
Beau Coup long time.

Aurora Indica, and yes amber it up.

I haven't had the opportunity to try it yet, but my friend wrote the prescription.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

Exile I love it, it's also supposed to be good for MS according to the description in the Big Book of Buds series. It also has NL in it and WW and Warlock.

hxxp://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=358

insert "tt" for the "xx"


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2008)

I would have to say Kush, pure hindu Kush


----------



## kasgrow (May 6, 2008)

I agree with the others. Aurora indica, hindu kush, and white rhino. A heavy indica with amber trichs.


----------

